# How NOT to scare people for Halloween



## Piano Hero (Oct 23, 2009)

(Not that I scare anyone during Halloween, at least, not intentionally  )





[video=youtube;Mg3zesVdhSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg3zesVdhSY[/video]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 23, 2009)

HA HA HA!!! That was great! I guess in the choice between "fight or flight," I know what Tyrone would do!!!


----------



## Skyler (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow. I'm glad I wasn't that poor zombie.


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Berean (Oct 23, 2009)

Punch now and ask questions later.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 23, 2009)

OUCH!


----------

